# So what is he then?



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

For some reason, I cannot post pictures. Nonny is about 12 weeks old, weighs around 12-15 lbs. Has all of the markings of a GS, but his fur is a bit wiry. I posted a pic elsewhere and had a friend who has been in rescue for over 30 yrs tell me he definitely has terrier in him. Not 'pit' terrier, more like fox terrier. I did some digging and I can totally see that in his legs. They're sturdy, but quite straight and long, his back legs are slender looking from the side, almost straight. Well, today I posted another pic and the same person said "definitely not GS" but not sure what he is. I don't know enough about breed specific behavior to site any of that as an indication of his make up. 

I wish I could post a pic so I could get more opinions. 

I am so disappointed! I love him anyway, and he'll likely stay with us. But, I'm heartbroken right now. I REALLY wanted a GSD/mix and so did my daughter. I knew that he wouldn't hit all of the standard GSD stuff b/c he is a mix, but I'm really disappointed. So far the shelter we adopted him from lied/was incorrect about his age, and possibly lied to me about his breed - probably just to get him adopted. Going by the loss of his puppy teeth- two top front teeth lost already- he's about 12 weeks, maybe more, but he definitely was NOT 10 weeks old on Jan 20th. 

As for his weight and size, he's had a couple of bouts of diarrhea and didn't eat much during those times (I rested him and fed light meals in those times) so that could account for the low weight. But geez- everyone else's GS's are 20+ lbs by 12-14 weeks, not barely 15 lbs!! 

Now I'm wondering if he doesn't even have the Lab they said he did! I'll have to call them on Monday to ask where they got his info. Then again, they may 'cover' themselves and insist he's GSD/Lab mix. Who knows, maybe the owner/surrender person had it wrong. 

I'm just heartbroken. I know that seems unloving towards Nonny. I do love him! I'm just taking it really hard b/c I was so happy to have found the type of dog I wanted, that's what is making me even think about giving him back! Would it be wrong to bring him back and go through a different source for a GS? Ahh, I'm just typing out loud....


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

A girl and her dog said:


> For some reason, I cannot post pictures. Nonny is about 12 weeks old, weighs around 12-15 lbs. Has all of the markings of a GS, but his fur is a bit wiry. I posted a pic elsewhere and had a friend who has been in rescue for over 30 yrs tell me he definitely has terrier in him. Not 'pit' terrier, more like fox terrier. I did some digging and I can totally see that in his legs. They're sturdy, but quite straight and long, his back legs are slender looking from the side, almost straight. Well, today I posted another pic and the same person said "definitely not GS" but not sure what he is. I don't know enough about breed specific behavior to site any of that as an indication of his make up.
> 
> I wish I could post a pic so I could get more opinions.
> 
> ...


Go here upload file and then copy and paste as IMG file for forums/Message boards. 
TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

My GSD put on about a pound a week. He was very likely ~12lbs at 12 weeks. I wouldn't put a lot of stock into whether or not your dog is GSD based on weight alone. Each pup is different and living in different circumstances. To be honest, the slower your dog puts on weight the better it is on his joints. I kinda worry about the super big, super young pups and their likelihood to develop HD from carrying around so much weight on such an immature bone structure.


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

I am sorry that you are feeling disappointed. Nonny sounds like a great puppy--I would try to love him for who he is. I also really doubt that the shelter intentionally lied. They are people, just like you and me, who do their best to try to identify some of the predominant breeds of the mixes that come in. They're not always right. It happens. Same with the age thing. They do their best to get a rough estimate, but it can be very hard to tell unless the puppies were born on site. 

If you decide to get another dog in the future and are still set on a GSD, I would look for an adult dog at a GSD-focused rescue (that way, you definitely know what you are getting) or a reputable breeder.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Second dog I got was a Boxer/Pit mix, Stewie as a puppy I was looking for a different dog but I wanted to help this guy. I worked wit to help him find a home discovered I had a brilliant smart and happy dog and fell in love with him. Lost him in an accident at 1 year old.

I was devastated! Anyway Stewie was how I found Boxers! I wanted a dog with a personality like my Stewie and that's where it came from was my best guess...I was right 

Nobody can tell you what you should do. He may not be the dog you want,,but he very well my be the dog you need? Only you can decide.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Today sleeping, George sent and curled up by him. That's love right there! And my shoe, size 7 1/2










Thursday










Today - Playing with George 










Two days before coming home....


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Zlata said:


> I am sorry that you are feeling disappointed. Nonny sounds like a great puppy--I would try to love him for who he is. I also really doubt that the shelter intentionally lied. They are people, just like you and me, who do their best to try to identify some of the predominant breeds of the mixes that come in. They're not always right. It happens. Same with the age thing. They do their best to get a rough estimate, but it can be very hard to tell unless the puppies were born on site.
> 
> If you decide to get another dog in the future and are still set on a GSD, I would look for an adult dog at a GSD-focused rescue (that way, you definitely know what you are getting) or a reputable breeder.


Yep they are mostly volunteers and some could be truly clueless!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

A girl and her dog said:


> Aww and now the game begins! I do see GSD markings not really getting the terrier bit myself, I'd think more crazy eyebrows and a squarer muzzle for a terrier mix? But maybe something else on the small side??
> 
> But I do better with Mastiff Pitts and Boxers bully breeds so not an expert here.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Second dog I got was a Boxer/Pit mix, Stewie as a puppy I was looking for a different dog but I wanted to help this guy. I worked wit to help him find a home discovered I had a brilliant smart and happy dog and fell in love with him. Lost him in an accident at 1 year old.
> 
> I was devastated! Anyway Stewie was how I found Boxers! I wanted a dog with a personality like my Stewie and that's where it came from was my best guess...I was right
> 
> Nobody can tell you what you should do. He may not be the dog you want,,but he very well my be the dog you need? Only you can decide.


Thanks Chip. I'm sorry to hear about your Stewie. 

I doubt Nonny is going anywhere; I love him! He's SO smart and willing to please. :wub: 

But, if he's not a GS, will my GS card be revoked and I won't be able to hang out with y'all anymore?


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Zlata said:


> I am sorry that you are feeling disappointed. Nonny sounds like a great puppy--I would try to love him for who he is. I also really doubt that the shelter intentionally lied. They are people, just like you and me, who do their best to try to identify some of the predominant breeds of the mixes that come in. They're not always right. It happens. Same with the age thing. They do their best to get a rough estimate, but it can be very hard to tell unless the puppies were born on site.
> 
> If you decide to get another dog in the future and are still set on a GSD, I would look for an adult dog at a GSD-focused rescue (that way, you definitely know what you are getting) or a reputable breeder.


Thank you  I'm disappointed, but I'll get over it. He's a great dog/puppy! He loves us and really wants to please. He's my shadow when we're inside, learns SO fast and is just a sweet, sweet boy. And my Chi loves him.


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

A girl and her dog said:


> Thanks Chip. I'm sorry to hear about your Stewie.
> 
> I doubt Nonny is going anywhere; I love him! He's SO smart and willing to please. :wub:
> 
> But, if he's not a GS, will my GS card be revoked and I won't be able to hang out with y'all anymore?



Heck no! I have a GSD mix and you're gonna have to pry my cold, dead fingers off of this forum... er... keyboard!  Lots of great information here that applies to general dog behavior, too.

I really do think that he has some GSD markings, though. Whatever he is, he is cute! :wub:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh please! I'm on two Boxer boards and am currently Boxerless.  But boards are for owners and enthusiast!  
More importantly is that a dog or a cat he's mugging?


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

From what I can gather about the behaviors, he does have some of the characteristics. But, like I said, I don't know a lot about breed specific behaviors. 

I do know that he is very attentive when we train, quick responses. He sounds like a wookie when he plays with George. He stalks and pounces George, I've not seen that in other breeds. When he wants something or spot something, he sits and stares in a hyper, but very still posture. 

When I googled large-breed terriers, Airedales came up too and I can totally see that in his face! Not that I think he's got Airedale, but he's got something in those lines, fox or Irish terrier. His coat is a little wiry too.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Oh please! I'm on two Boxer boards and am currently Boxerless.  But boards are for owners and enthusiast!
> More importantly is that a dog or a cat he's mugging?


LOL! Thanks! I was hoping not to be shunned 

That's actually a 9lb Chi/mix named George.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

The good news is- if he's a smaller breed something/mix, raw meals will be a lot cheaper  I was sorta dreading feeding a 70lb dog a raw diet. Maybe he'll only be 40-50lbs.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Kahrg4 said:


> My GSD put on about a pound a week. He was very likely ~12lbs at 12 weeks. I wouldn't put a lot of stock into whether or not your dog is GSD based on weight alone. Each pup is different and living in different circumstances. To be honest, the slower your dog puts on weight the better it is on his joints. I kinda worry about the super big, super young pups and their likelihood to develop HD from carrying around so much weight on such an immature bone structure.


I've been hearing a lot about this too- that stacking too much on too young is bad for them. I'm okay with his weight even though I'd like him to fill out a little more. My Chi was always rather skinny too and I attributed it to his raw diet. He had the proper amount of food, it's just different than the dry kibble in that they tend not to get as 'fat'. Nonny had some gastro issues that I think effected his weight gain too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I see the terrier definitely! He is super cute. Rafi's favorite dog across the street is a terrier mix.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

BowWowMeow said:


> I see the terrier definitely! He is super cute. Rafi's favorite dog across the street is a terrier mix.


Yep, the button eyes and cowlick on his nose :wub:


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

I finally got a better shot of his whole body. Maybe this will help id some breed mix possibilities.... He is very thin!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I see a GSD mix, not sure about terrier. Maybe hes just on the smaller side. Alot of the purebreds on here are smaller than average or at the low end. Infact some people said my dog was small when he was a puppy and hes huge now. Even if he is smaller, thats okay like others have said, he will take up less space and food. At least you wont have to worry about your stuff being knocked over by a huge GSD butt and tail, like I do. My dog just turns around like"Did I do thaaaat?" Yes, yes you did.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't know what his mix is, but he's one pretty pup!

Looks like there is some GSD in there to me.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I see some shepherd.. He has the leggy 12 week old shepherd look. I would say he might just be a shepherd terrier mix. he is super cute!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

He looks kinda like this guy! I googled GSD/wheaton terrier mix..


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Athena'sMom said:


> He looks kinda like this guy! I googled GSD/wheaton terrier mix..



Maybe I missed the pics showing him with the terrier looking face.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Msmaria said:


> I see a GSD mix, not sure about terrier. Maybe hes just on the smaller side. Alot of the purebreds on here are smaller than average or at the low end. Infact some people said my dog was small when he was a puppy and hes huge now. Even if he is smaller, thats okay like others have said, he will take up less space and food. At least you wont have to worry about your stuff being knocked over by a huge GSD butt and tail, like I do. My dog just turns around like"Did I do thaaaat?" Yes, yes you did.


Yep! Those are definitely plusses, lol! Before I got him, I did some food calculations. I feed my Chi raw and I absolutely love it for him and want/ed to get my GS on raw as well. Oh my gosh, the food bill! The Chi is cheap to feed, but I calculated it for a 60# dog and it was way high. So far, I'm having a lot of trouble getting Nonny adjusted to raw without diarrhea so it will have to be the next best thing for now. 

Your dog sounds adorable! Even knocking things over  So far, Nonny is a bit goofy in his movements, but is quite smooth and nimble at the same time. He's graceful so far.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Msmaria said:


> Maybe I missed the pics showing him with the terrier looking face.


There is one close up of his face earlier in the thread. Unless that is what you were referring to?


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> He looks kinda like this guy! I googled GSD/wheaton terrier mix..


I think I ran across that pic too. Double the leg length and flop the ears and that might be him


----------

